# DOT Physicals - Certified Medical Examiner



## Kisalyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone looked into the certification process to provide DOT physicals? Has anyone been certified yet? 

The deadline is May 21, 2014. Today is the first time I heard of this and I have a few clinics that offers these services.

Appreicate any help.


----------



## Kisalyn (Mar 10, 2014)

*Nevermind!*

Well, my doctor that does this doesn't want to anymore and the other that wanted to start providing these just got certified. Nevermind!


----------



## missduck (Apr 29, 2014)

My physician already did this. He took a course that was offered through Concentra (just where he went not the only place I am sure). Then he had to take a test.

http://www.concentra.com/education/nrcme-certification-curriculum/

https://nationalregistry.fmcsa.dot.gov/NRPublicUI/MedExAssist.seam


----------



## rarens223 (May 7, 2014)

How are these to be coded now?


----------



## Kisalyn (May 19, 2014)

Our providers bill the below, but we adjust pricing on the back end to reflect a flat fee that is collected up front. We have internal codes set up for certain services and CDL/DOTs get changed to 99499. Insurance is not billed.

99455  

Work related or medical disability examination by the treating physician that includes: Completion of a medical history commensurate with the patient's condition; Performance of an examination commensurate with the patient's condition; Formulation of a diagnosis, assessment of capabilities and stability, and calculation of impairment; Development of future medical treatment plan; and Completion of necessary documentation/certificates and report.  

99456  

Work related or medical disability examination by other than the treating physician that includes: Completion of a medical history commensurate with the patient's condition; Performance of an examination commensurate with the patient's condition; Formulation of a diagnosis, assessment of capabilities and stability, and calculation of impairment; Development of future medical treatment plan; and Completion of necessary documentation/certificates and report.


----------



## N70QW (Jul 16, 2014)

What are your thoughts when the patient wants to combine the DOT with their annual wellness physical? Is that something that is allowed?


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 21, 2014)

If your providers want to do both in one encounter, there shouldn't be a problem. At the time of scheduling, I would let the patient know up front that this is two separate services being provided. It's easier to collect the DOT fee at check-in so the patient doesn't call two weeks later, EOB in hand, claiming it was a physical and everything should've been paid by insurance.

Most of my docs will schedule the DOT to a separate visit when the patient asks in the room if they can go ahead and get it done.


----------

